# What is your Profession?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought it would be interesting to see what everyone does when they are not playing with their tanks at home. This could be a good way for other tradesmen to maybe get some side jobs from fellow BCA members as well.

Well I'm an Inboard/Outboard Marine Technician at Galleon Marine in Richmond. 
www.galleonmarine.com 
Galleon Marine Richmond - Professional Services - Richmond, BC | Facebook
I do everything from troubleshooting engine issues to installing radar/gps/sonar systems, to fixing marine heads (toilets). The interesting thing with the marine mechanics trade is that you need to know everything! Electrical, Mechanical, Plumbing, Carpentry and so on. Our dealership sells Campion boats built in Kelowna and Harbercraft Boats built in Vernon. ALL BC STUFF!!!
We are also a dealer for Mercruiser and Volvo Penta Sterndrive as well as Yamaha Outboards. 








If you have any boating related questions I'd be happy to help you out!

Cant wait to see what the rest of you are up to!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm still a student studying Library Technology in Langara and in the mean time I pour coffee @ Starbucks to pay the rent. +.+


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to be a Healthcare Assistant within a couple weeks, and grow aquatic plants to supplement my aquarium addiction . 

I used to do: Logistics Project Management, Shipping/Receiving, Seafood Purchaser and Inside Sales for the largest seafood distributor in Western Canada, Insurance Agent, and of course there is my Retail and Wholesale Pet Trade decade of experience too! This is just to name a few!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nothing terribly exciting for me. Just an accountant. Helps pay for food for the fish, yes, and feed the kids and wife too. 

And to think I graduated with a BA in Psychology. I guess that's one of those "fun" degrees. At least I had fun completing it!  Doesn't pay that well though, unless you go further post grad.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

My job is not exciting either. I drive a 5 ton truck. More specifically I drive catering trucks at Vancouver Airport.

I do however meet people from around the world, I was able to greet people in 4 languages when I started there. I can now greet people in 10 languages, and I know 3 religious greetings, but the cool thing about living in the lower mainland is that you can learn all this without working at the airport.

In the past I have fueled commercial aircraft, and been a retail manager, computer/network tech. I guess I'd better not forget the 13 yrs I was a volunteer firefighter.

Steve


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a Front Line Support Worker in the Downtown Eastside at an emergency shelter. I absolutely love it, I have always wanted to do something to support the people down there and this works better than crazy protests. It is not without heart ache though. 
I am also going to school in Sept to learn more about Co-occurring disorders.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I am a Lab technologist, Aka Lab Monkey, working out in North Van.

I Work with automated instruments that detects trace metal elements.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish Whisper said:


> I am a Lab technologist, Aka Lab Monkey, working out in North Van.
> 
> I Work with automated instruments that detects trace metal elements.


So Gas Chromatographs and Mass Specrometers then? I also worked in research labs as a student worker while attending Louisiana State University. An envirinmental toxicology lab, an electrochemical soil remediation lab, and an aquaculture lab. This was concurrently at times from 92 - 95.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> So Gas Chromatographs and Mass Specrometers then? I also worked in research labs as a student worker while attending Louisiana State University. An envirinmental toxicology lab, an electrochemical soil remediation lab, and an aquaculture lab. This was concurrently at times from 92 - 95.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Yes Mass Spec, with the Quadrupole and with the newer (TOF) Technology -Flight of Time-

GC is across the Hall different department


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

professional water changer 

and part time salmon fisherman.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Im an Electrician


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently I'm a Laminate/Engineered floor installer . Was a swimming pool/spa/water feature service tech for 16 years before the flooring gig.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I own an alarm company and do residential and commercial security systems and CCTV so if anyone needs an unbiased opinion if getting a system thru anyone in the vancouver area PM me and I can answer any questions or concerns you may have. Lots of companies sell a lot of things you don't really need.....lol
Allso, my area goes from Williams Lake to Ft St John to Prince Rupert, so if you need a system in my area, mention BC Aquaria and I will give you a smoking deal!!!!
dean


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I am a professional trouble maker. Just kidding. I have been in the service industry for 25 years and now do Bartending. I have been a stay at home mom for 12 years so I do the other part time. My friends say I should be a party planner but I don't want the stress, rather just be an assistant. *


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

charles said:


> professional water changer
> 
> and part time salmon fisherman.


haha. i feel like im the youngest!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I am a production manager at a biotech company in Abbotsford. We extract enzymes from Egg whites (Lysozyme) and from pork pancreas (Trypsin). I really like the team of guys that work for me, they are great and make my job easy for me. Our business is struggling right now, but I think we are just on the verge of making it over the hump.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I grow plants for the federal government!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm in healthcare admin, I work as a secretary at VGH in sterile processing. Lots of stainless instruments/sets, sterilizers, high level disinfectants, etc...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm a retired workaholic:
Bartender

Special needs Forster parent for drug and alcohol affected infants for 30 years

Certified Electrician/welder/fabricator/carpenter/pipe-fitter/
welder/millwright/mechanic/high rigger/ironworker/ mechanic

equipment operator: 
Caterpillar tractors&loaders / truck driver/ ambulance volunteer/ taxi

Currently digging pond<G>


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Im a Hospital Nurse that has a hand in every field I can't offer any services that anyone would want lol except medical advice... to a certain degree


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mikeike said:


> I'm a retired workaholic:
> Bartender
> 
> Currently digging pond<G>


A tired workaholic. Just quit my job to take a break.

Civil engineer by training and been involved in management of all kinds of projects: wood frame social house, high end condo, bridges, Canada Line, schools, jail, etc.

Built houses and renov for 3 years. Handy with basic electrical, plumbing, carpentry, etc.

Currently rearranging my garage shop and rebuilding/setting up a cabinet saw and router station. Thinking about digging my pond - hopefully soon.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a Scaffolder.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Retired sawmill millwright


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a Lawn care technician aka landscaper. I like the hardscaping more then the manintince but hey both pay bills!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Welder fabricator / guy in charge of the monkeys in the shop


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

professional aquarium nerd / salesman


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

oh ya and of course.... i work at a fish store


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a vet tech at a large animal hospital! Formerly a Network/Systems Admin, burnt out - went back to school and here I am!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Registered Care Aide/Home Support. Currently working for people with developmental disabilities (Community Living BC)

Other things I have done in the past include working in an automotive shop as the everything person/tire repair, mount and balance. I have been a telemarketer, and a clothing retail sales (worst job ever), worked in home care, and at a car dealership in the wash bays.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

poiuy704 said:


> I grow plants for the federal government!


How can i get this job.....


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

My regular full time job is software project manager/technical writer. I also run a side business doing communications consulting/web design/custom software training, and teach tech writing through SFU.

The pet care/fish care probably qualifies me as a "zookeeper"!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I retired from the heating, ventilation and air conditioning trade in 07, now do a handman job part time at our Travelodge in Langley. 0 stress job and gives me extra $ to use on the best hobby there is fish keeping love it.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

just graduated, and working at the building desk at rona haha summer jobs ftw


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

44 years in the printing industry, running a collator, now a cutter, due to retire in 1 year, 9 days, but who's counting.

Might be earlier or later depending on the 649.....LOL

Oh yeah, w/c of 11 tanks, (680 gal), an 1800 gal pond and the inhabitants.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My job sucks, I'm a Project Leader. Basically I have to come up with all the ideas for change, manage and implement, and then change everything back to the way it was due to management's lack of foresight.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, do I feel your pain. My favorite phrase recently for some of my clients is "Your lack of planning/effort is not my emergency." :lol:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Oh, do I feel your pain. My favorite phrase recently for some of my clients is "Your lack of planning/effort is not my emergency." :lol:


Love it!!!!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

effox, I too feel your pain. Everyones problem becomes my problem as midle management. 

Here at work we have a phrase that is really fitting to my work, and it is "Hurrey up and wait!"


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Work as a supervisor in receiving trucks for wal-mart. Basically deal with all the monkeys that unload the trucks for the store every night lols...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> effox, I too feel your pain. Everyones problem becomes my problem as midle management.
> 
> Here at work we have a phrase that is really fitting to my work, and it is "Hurrey up and wait!"


We're in the same boat for sure.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Elle said:


> Oh, do I feel your pain. My favorite phrase recently for some of my clients is "Your lack of planning/effort is not my emergency." :lol:


I actually had a sign made up to hang on my office that says that. I point to it on a regular basis when "emergencies" come up


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow~ quite a few ppl working in the medical field eh~
I'm also working in medical field as well, I'm a X-ray/Ultrasound clinic receptionist.

But I think it's time to change a new career~


----------

